
How to Put Machine Learning in Your Machine Learning - aficionado
https://blog.bigml.com/2016/07/07/how-to-put-machine-learning-in-your-machine-learning/
======
apathy
Wait did they talk about scaling _up_ to datasets of gigabytes in size? Those
are the size of toy datasets I use to prototype methods...

If this is an accurate reflection of how people approach ML problems then I
can understand the "growing pains" (heh)

I hope it's not.

